# Aspirating an endo cyst



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi there

I wonder if you would enlighted me on something. My history is that I have a small 2.5 endo cyst located near my left ovary. I've had 2 failed IUI's, reason unexplained as with many IUI. However on both occasions (March & April) I ovulated on my left (side of cyst). At the time both consultants said this was encouraging as it proved the cyst wasn't causing a problem and preventing my ovary from working.

However I'm now attempting my first IVF. I started down-reg on 30th May with Buserelin. My consultant has now said that at my first scan, if my cyst hasn't shrunk with the drugs it needs to be aspirated. I'm slightly confused as to why this is. If my side where the cyst has been located is not stopping my ovary from working, why wouldn't the actual good side work too. I understand that both ovaries work with IVF, or is this false information.

Can you also explain why endo lessens your chances with IVF.

Thanks very much.

Ali.x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Ali,

I have an endo cyst on my left ovary about 5mm and at one stage i was told that it was to be aspirated on EC which i was ok about as it can decide to get bigger all of a sudden but when it actually came to EC they left it alone and said if they aspirated it, it could cause more problems, like infection and it wasnt doing any harm.

I too was all confused by all there decisions and like you i still ovulate from both ovaries.

During this cycle it did get to about 7mm but it never got in the way at all and we have our much longed for pregnancy now - although we have a long way to go yet.

I hope Peter can shed some light on this for you.


Mel

x x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Happytoddy said:


> The cyst will make it technically diffiuclt to aspirate eggs from the ovary and it is standard practice to aspirate them for IVF cycles.
> 
> Endo causes all sorts of possible problems which can affect implantation. It's a very large comlicated subject so let me know if any specific questions come up
> 
> ...


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi happytoddy

I had an endometrial cyst which was not aspirated prior to my first icsi cycle.

I produced loads of eggs from each ovary and my clinic never showed any concern over it being there. Perhaps it was coincidentally located in a position where it did not affect EC.

However, on my baseline scan for my current FET cycle, I was found to have several large cysts which had developed (not endometrial) and I have had to have these aspirated prior to continuing the cycle.

At the same time they have aspirated the endometrioma as well.

I have heard endometriosis can affect implantation, on my last cycle we did achieve implantation and although the embie did not survive beyond 6 weeks, this was not thought to be anything to do with my endo.

I guess as with all this, we have to trust our clinic's viewpoint, they are the experts!

Vicky


----------

